# icd 10 physical therapy initial vs subsequent



## kdonahue01@yahoo.com (Oct 5, 2015)

If a patient comes for the first visit for physical therapy would that be considered and initial or subsequent visit?  Thanks!


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 5, 2015)

It is based on the staus of the injury, not on whether this is your first ncounters with the payient.  If the injury is healing, use subsequent.  If the injury is healed with residual affects then it is sequela.


----------



## thelton (Oct 5, 2015)

This question has come up with our practice.  Is the physical therapy considered active treatment?  It's not the same as routine care such as cast/splint changes.


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 5, 2015)

No it is not active treatment.  Active treatment is what puts the injury into the healing position, such as a cast, sutures, sling, immobilization, pins, screws etc.


----------



## pbake (Oct 5, 2015)

*Clarifying Physical Therapy*

So just to clarify, Physical therapy will always be mainly subsequent (usually following surgery) or sequela if a residual effect such as relating to a stroke? Would back pain after an auto accident be sequential or sequela since it is a complication of the auto accident?


----------

